# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

MIT Media Lab

Website - robotic.media.mit.edu

youtube.com/PersonalRobotsGroup

Founder and director - Cynthia Breazeal 

Projects and products:

Huggable, robotic companion for healthcare, education, and social communication applications

Tega, social robot

DragonBots, robotic toys

Nexi, humanoid robot

Leonardo, mini humanoid robot

Cyberflora, robotic flower garden

MeBot, semi-autonomous robotic avatar

----------


## Airicist

Contingent vs. non-conginent robots 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> This video explains a study we did comparing children's learning from two robots - one with social behavior contingent on what the child was doing, the other with non-contingent behavior. The robots were remote-operated by a human.

----------


## Airicist

Tega Robot Concept Animation 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> Conceptual animation for a new social robotics research platform, Tega, at the Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab. by Fardad Faridi

----------


## Airicist

Zipperbot 

Published on Feb 1, 2015




> Adam Whiton's Ph.D thesis work. Sartorial Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Robots interact with stuff 

Published on Mar 27, 2015




> Social robots are designed to naturally engage with people - in our own world, at our own level. In the Personal Robots Group at the MIT Media Lab, we design robots and develop techniques and technologies to enable robot partners to help people in different domains, such as education and healthcare. Here are a few examples of interactions our robots have had.
> 
> Thanks to all the students and postdocs of the Personal Robots Group at the MIT Media Lab, past and present, who developed the robots, technologies, and projects shown in this video.

----------

